# Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?​*Manche Angler habens richtig gut.
Sie wohnen in einer wasserreichen Gegend, haben vielleicht ihr Haus sogar an einem See oder Fluss und könnten quasi "aus dem Wohnzimmerfenster angeln".

Andere wiederum leben in Ballungsgebieten oder schlicht wasserarmen Gegenden. Und müssen selbst zu ihren Hausgewässern schon längere Fahrten in Kauf nehmen.

Bei einem Angelurlaub - ob (verlängertes) Wochenende oder gleich ein paar Tage oder Wochen ist ja die Entfernung nicht so der Punkt. Kann man einplanen, den Urlaub entsprechend der Fahrtstrecke auch länger oder kürzer planen, damit sich das lohnt.

Beim Haus/Heimat/Stammgewässer fehlt ja diese Alternative. 

Da heisst es dann schlicht fahren (auch mit Fahrrad, oder laufen, für die Naturschützer ;-)) und angeln - egal wie weit.

Oder eben zu Hause bleiben, nicht fahren, nicht angeln..

*Daher die Frage dieser Umfrage:
Wie weit müsst ihr zu eurem Haus/Heimat/Stammgewässer fahren?*




Unserer weiteren redaktionellen Umfragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277827

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei mir sinds knapp über 20 km - fällt einem eigentlich gar nicht so sehr auf, erst wenn man das mal anschaut merkt man, wie weit das eigentlich ist.

Ob für ein paar Grundeln oder nem dicken Waller....


----------



## antonio (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

200 m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Sack ;-)
Neid......................


----------



## antonio (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

das nächste gewässer 400 m#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

jajaja, gibs mir doch.....
pffff..................


----------



## Taxidermist (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Der "wer verbläßt den meisten Sprit" Thread!
Zu meinem See sind es rund 40Km !

Jürgen


----------



## Fattony (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

61,0 km 1Std 11min

Und jeden km wert


----------



## WK1956 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca. 600 m


----------



## Franky (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

einmal über die Wiese - kürzester Weg ca. 186 m....  (lt. hessenviewer)


----------



## Honeyball (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich könnte jetzt "mehr als 30 km" ankreuzen, denn meine Lieblingsgewässer sind alle salzig :m


----------



## angel!andi (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca. 1km


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt "mehr als 30 km" ankreuzen, denn meine Lieblingsgewässer sind alle salzig :m



Nicht "Lieblings"gewässer....

Das wär auch bei mir das Meer.......

Sondern euer haus/Heimat/Stammgewässer...........

Das ist nun mal bei mir nicht das Meer, Grundeljagen im Neckar ist angesagt...


----------



## Schlacko (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Uzzzzz


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Tja...zwischen 500m und 15km hab ich schon viel Wasser...und bei meiner Freundin so 10km, dann ist es sogar salzig  !


----------



## Vapor (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich hab im Umkreis von 2 Km 9 Weiher die leider nicht meinem Verein gehören. Zu den Vereinsgewässer hab ich über Feldwege (die man offiziell auch befahren darf) 8 Km.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Der kürzeste Weg zum Fluss beträgt 300m . Die Wegstrecken für meine Favoritenecken, betragen zw. 1km und 25km.


----------



## Burggraf (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Da ich im "Gebirge" (Taunus) wohne fahre ich in der Regel ca.15 km bis ich an einem Weiher angeln kann.
20 Km sinds bis an die Nidda/Nidder
30 km bis zu meinem Angelplatz am Main
60 km bis an den Rhein
Wenn ich am Rhein angele nehme ich das Zelt mit und mache einen 2-3 Tages Ausflug 
Ab und zu fahre ich auch mal an den Edersee ca.120km

Viele Grüße 
Burggraf


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Aber sind bis jetzt schon viele, die nicht weit fahren (müssen)...

Hätt ich so nicht vermutet....

Kann aber natürlich auch dran liegen, wenn man wie ich nicht gerade in einer gewässergesegneten Gegend wohnt...


----------



## Windelwilli (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

100m, ich seh die Havel vom Wohnzimmerfenster aus. Leider ist ein Grundstück dazwischen, sonst hätten wir ein richtiges Wassergrundstück.


----------



## Fattony (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Wundert mich gerade das ich es am weitesten habe .. :c


----------



## Andal (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

335 m bis zum Rhein.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

2km, und ich steh an der kieler förde.
In meiner "richtigen" heimat, hamburg, sinds dann ca. 15km zur elbe.


----------



## Philla (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Umkreis 5km
5 Angelseen (Verein) 1 davon Stammgewässer
2-3 Auen 

15-20km 
Elbe

daziwschen noch diverse Angelseen und Auen Sperrwerke etc.


----------



## Norman B. (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Da ich kein sog. Hausgewässer habe, sind es für mich zwischen 5 und 130km die ich mehrmals im Jahr zum erreichen meiner Angelgewässer zurücklegen muss. Da die nahen Gewässer als typische Vereinsgewässer nicht meinem Bedürfnis nach einem Naturerlebnis befriedigen, zwinge ich mich regelmäßig dazu weiter zu fahren (>100km) und ein paar Tage in halbwegs natürlicher Umgebung angeln zu können.


----------



## xPuni (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

höchstens 100m


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei mir ca 10km.

Ein Kollege aus dem Verein hat aber den Jackpot. Er läuft den Hang runter und steht am Wasser. Bei ihm also ca 10m.
So kommts, dass er Gartenarbeit macht, Rasen mäht, etc. Und seinen Funkbissanzeiger dabei hat. Rennt beim Biss halt runter.

Klug gebaut nenn ich das


----------



## Katteker (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

1km bis zum nächsten Dorftümpel, unbewirtschaftet, angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein o.ä. möglich. Sehr schön zum Köfi angeln ;-)

7-8km bis zum ersten ernstzunehmenden Gewässer.


----------



## Dennis76 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Moin moin,
wenn mein Hausgewässer zu fuß erreichbar wäre, dann wäre ich wohl schon geschieden|supergri

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich wohn echt falsch ;-((


----------



## ronram (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Der Bach, an dem ich angeln gehe, liegt direkt bei mir im Ort.
Ich kann zu Fuß hingehen (ca. 2 Minuten) oder mit dem Rad schnell hinfahren.
Zum Glück liegen die interessantesten Stellen der 12Km Strecke, die ich beangeln darf, direkt um meinen Wohnort.

Ist besonders praktisch, wenn man nur ein oder zwei Stunden Zeit hat (vor/nach Uni, Arbeit, Sport) und trotzdem angeln gehen möchte.


----------



## Ruhrby (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

800m Fußweg bis zur Ruhr,  jeweils 10 km bis zum Möhne- oder Sorpesee.. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## peiner freak (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ich fahre nur noch zur ostsee hoch 
hoch/runter 600km


----------



## Shortay (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ca 18km zum Bach. Bald noch paar seen tü da sinds dann 25km. Koennte direkt hier angeln 2-3km zum see aber zu teuer der verein, dann lieber bissle sprit verblasen 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## kevinho (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

500m zum Rhein Herne Kanal


----------



## Gräte (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Salmoniden ca. 2-3 km,ansonsten Teiche/Talsperren bis 50 km.


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hmmm..... 


für mich ist der Thread auch ein Indikator, dass nicht wenige den erst besten Verein / Gewässer nehmen um wertvolle Zeit nicht durch Anfahrten, Staus zu verschwenden und eben schauen, dass man nicht zu weit fahren muss (Spritkosten).


Bei mir sind es zum Vereinsweiher (größe 0,8HA) ca. 2-3km. Zum Rhein sind es dann einfache Strecke schon mal bzw. 35 - 47km (je nachdem wo man hin will!).


Daher kreuze ich aber mehr als 30Km an, da der Verein nur ne Notlösung ist.... (was ich bei vielen mit den paar metern zum nxt Gewässer teils unterstelle...).


----------



## Knispel (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Keine 20 m , denn stehe ich am Ufer unseres 11 ha großen "Gartenteich" .


----------



## Secre7 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Luftlinie genau 299m bis zur Ems


----------



## Zander-King (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hinter meinem Garten kommt noch eine kleine Querstraße, dann der Rheindamm und dann bin ich auch schon am Wasser


----------



## Ederseeangler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Von Haustüre zu Haustüre sinds 161km zu meinem Stammgewässer :vik:
Der große Luxus, den man sich dank eines Ferienhauses am schönsten Ort der Welt gönnen kann. Wenn man möchte kann man jeder Zeit ein paar Stunden/Tage/Wochen runterjuckeln und fischen gehen. Bald stehen erstmal 2 Wochen an :q

Der Wehrmutstropfen: "Zuhause" gehe ich so gut wie garnicht angeln, da es hier Raubfischtechnisch eher mau aussieht. Werde aber dieses jahr mal unsere Kanäle unsicher machen und schauen ob dieses Jahr der Knoten platzt#6 Die interessantesten Gewässer sind leider in Vereinshand...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Entfernung zum Kanal = ca. 2km, Weser ca. 25km, Leine ca 25km


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Rhein-Herne Kanal je nach Spot 18-25 km ,zur Ruhr 10 km

Dafür brauche ich zur Arbeit nur 15 Minuten..zu Fuß


War an d.Ruhr mal Wohntechnisch bis auf 300 m ran.


----------



## Ickeforelle (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Fluss (Lachse) 50m 
Fjord kommt drauf an welchen 150m oder wenn weiter weg halt 450m ;-)
Seen ca von der Haustür aus zu Fuss 1000m querfeldein, aber auch 100höhenmeter.


----------



## Kivi01 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca. 150m dann kanns los gehen.


----------



## Nickinho (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

An ein Gewässer,  wie die elbe wo es sich lohnt 30 km....das auch ein grund, warum ich maximal einmal in der woche zum fischen gehen kann.
der Rest bei mir um die ecke kann man knicken....:r


----------



## Pixelschubser (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Drei Minuten zu Fuß... Grins


----------



## wobbler68 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hallo


Bis vor einigen Jahren waren es ca. 40m. :q
Nach einem Umzug sind es 5-8 km.(10 min)

Wenn ich jedoch sehe wie weit einige fahren müssen|bigeyes,da wäre ich nicht mehr so oft am Wasser.
So fahre ich oft auch mal nur mal kurz 1-2 Stellen abblinkern(vielleicht max. 20 Würfe).:q


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

bis zum wasser 2 min mit auto und 10 min bis zum boot :vik:
das reicht mir vollkommen


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Wohne zwar im größten Stadtteil von Augsburg, bin aber zu Fuß in 5 Minuten in der Natur am Lochbach, meiner Stammstrecke!


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zur Saale 1km. 

Da gehe ich auch mal nur für ne halbe Stunde oder so, wenns weiter weg geht ne knappe Stunde Autofahrt.

Wenns weit weg ist, und es ist im Sommer, dann von 6-20 Uhr durch angeln dann reichts |uhoh:


----------



## Riesenangler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Luftlinie, etwa 800 Meter. Zu Fuß etwa acht- zehn Minuten. Mit dem Auto eine Minute. Und dann habe ich 180 Hektar See vor mir.
Zum Silokanal und zur Havel sind es dann zwischen zehn und fünfzehn Minuten mit dem Auto oder eine Stunde mit dem Boot. Und in etwa 35 Minuten ist auch die Elbe erreichbar, wenn der Verkehr mitspielt.


----------



## Purist (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Nächster Forellenbach, angeblich sollen dort demnächst auch Aale und Lachse hochziehen : ca. 3km, Puffseen in Vereinshoheit der Umgebung: 4-6km, Rhein über 20km, an die Gewässer meines Vereins (Urlaub): ab ca. 440km, real etwa 460km.


----------



## mlkzander (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Thomas,

wieso geht die Umfrage nur bis > 30km ?

ich habe 450km zu meinem Stammgewässer, dem Po


----------



## Potti87 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

So um die 500m zu meinem Bootsliegeplatz bzw. Heimatgewässer (ca.825ha).


----------



## d0ni (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich hab von der Haustüre zum Wasser ca 100 Meter. 

Eigentlich nur von nem Tor raus und ne Treppe runter, dann mit der Wathose rein


----------



## weserwaller (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

500m keine 3 Min. zu Fuß


----------



## Angelmayer (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

70-120km


----------



## HeinzEinz (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Nach ca 1km erreiche ich mein Heimgewässer bestehend aus mehreren Seen, den Rhein erst nach ca 3km.
Beschweren kann ich mich nicht, aber Garten angrenzend am Gewässer wäre das schönste...


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zu zwei meiner "Zeitmangel-Zwangsteiche" irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 km (1 Strecke) zum Wasser.

--> Inklusive Tageskarte holen geht aber noch weitaus mehr Strecke drauf, da Ausgabestelle(n) und Wasser sehr weit auseinander (habe dieses Jahr bislang auf ne Jahreskarte verzichtet).

Zum dritten (der am allerstiersten ist), ca. 5 km. Da bin ich aufgrund der super miesen Vorschriften aber nur höchst selten. Nützt mir also quasi nur sehr wenig, denn dort bekommt man allgemein deutlich mehr Anfälle als Fische.

Zu etwas, das den Namen "richtiger See" (auch in puncto "endlich mal normal Angeln ohne Aufregen und/oder totalitaristische Auflagen") verdient hat, weitaus mehr als 30 km bzw. mindestens 1,2-2 Std. Fahrtzeit (1 Strecke).


----------



## twitch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Mein eigener Teich liegt 100 m vom Haus entfernt, auf unserem Grundstück.

Das Sportgewässer, die Bleilochtalsperre/Saale (Einlaufbereich), ist mit 200m Distanz auch zügig zu erreichen.
Gehe meistens mit einem Rolly runter zum Steg, wo die Anka wartet.


----------



## Aurikus (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

4,9 km bis zum Rhein.


----------



## MS aus G (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

50m mit schönem Blick auf die Weser. Dafür habe ich aber nach der Schneeschmelze öfter Wasser im Keller. Hat also nicht nur Vorteile.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## joedreck (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich hab mal 15-20km angegeben. Eigentlich sind es von 5-35km alles dabei. Zu den Vereinsinternen Kiesseen sind es ca. 5 km. Zum Letzten Punkt der Aller sind es 35 km. 
Viele Altarme etc sind aber im Bereich bis 20 km.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

bis zum nächstgelegenen See ca. 1 km und bis zur Elbe ca. 5 km :q


----------



## Vanner (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Mein bevorzugtes Angelgewässer ist 27km entfernt. Hab zwar auch eins in 7km Entfernung aber da mach das Angeln keinen Spaß.


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

35 min S-Bahn 35 min laufen oder
60min S-Bahn und 20 min laufen:vik:#d:c

NUR noch 4 Jahre und ich darf in MEINER Geburtsstadt angeln nur noch 4 Jahre unglaublich


----------



## Bino78 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Fließgewässer (salmoniden) 5m von der Haustür |muahahHochwasser gefahr )

Vereinsteich 1km #6

Umkreis von 15km 9 Teiche :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Petri Philipp #:


----------



## Tino34 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

von der Arbeit sind es 5km bis zum Steg 

 von zu Hause nur 15km :g

 bis zum Lieblingsgewässer rund um Rügen 225km :c


----------



## Slick (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich angle am Main,da man hier in die Vereine nicht so leicht rein kommt.

Ich habe meistens so 45 km bis zu meiner Angelstelle.


Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

habe 2 Möglichkeiten 1x fast hinterm haus an der Saale und 1x 25 km bis zum Wannsee wo mein Boot liegt....


----------



## murph (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich wohne in Lübeck Zentrum. Mehr sage ich nicht. :m


----------



## jens der angler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca 250 Meter #a


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bequeme 350 Meter von daheim aus.....


...und unverschämte 40 Meter vom Arbeitsplatz...ein paar Würfe in der Mittagspause sind immer drin.


----------



## mere1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zum Rhein 11km,
zum Angelverein ca. 6km


----------



## kridkram (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Sitze gerade an einem meiner Hausgewässer, ca 8 min mit dem Auto und lese gerade hier! Plötzlich auf Maden an der Grundrute ein Fullrun feinster Güte! Nach kurzem Drill kommt der erste Aal des Jahres zum Vorschein und ein Guter von 65cm, freu mich wie Bolle!!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christian1987S (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zu meinem Vereinsgewässer 10,1km durch die nächsten 2 Ortschaften.
Bis zum Rhein 100-140km. Je nachdem wo ich hinfahren würde. 
Mein vllt baldiges Lieblingsgewässer liegt ca 60km von mir bzw 40km von meiner Wochenendbleibe, wo ich von hier aus 50km hin fahre.


----------



## Berliner123 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hab direkt das Wasser vor meiner Tür und meine Boot auch ;-)


----------



## siloaffe (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zum Rhein sinds von mir aus 21km und dann noch mal zwischen 2 und 30 km zu den einzelnen Spots


----------



## Finke20 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

:vik:

Mein erstes Angelgewässer ist sage und schreibe 200 meter, von meiner Haustür entfernt#6:q. Das nächste ist dann in 800 meter. Ja in MV gibt es schon viel Wasser.


----------



## spin-paule (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

30m bis zum Hausgewässer.
Die Nähe zum Fluss war bei meiner Wohnungssuche ein, wenn nicht soger DER entscheidende Faktor.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

2 min von der Haustür, Entfernung weiß ich nicht


----------



## mathei (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

zum fluß stör ca. 300 m
zum boot am schweriner see ca. 15 km, 20 min mit dem auto,
kann aber mit dem boot quasi über stör nach hause fahren. eher selten
zur ostsee sind es 60 km


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wenn mein Hausgewässer zu fuß erreichbar wäre, dann wäre ich wohl schon geschieden|supergri
> 
> Gruß Dennis



Wieso geschieden...?. Dann hättest Du sie wohl gar nicht erst
kennen gelernt........:m

Ach ja,bei mir sind es gut 60km bis zum Gr.Plöner.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Moin 
111km Haustür Norderstedt bis Reißverschluss haustür Hohenfelde Ostsee
Dann nur noch 200 Meter bis zum Strand.
Mit Boot ca. 40km Richtung Kappeln
                                     Langeland
                                     Fehmarn
Das meißte Angeln spielt sich am Strand und auf der Ostsee im Todendorfer Schießgebiet ab 2 bis 5km auf See


euer nobbi


----------



## Biergott0013 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Strasse... deich.... elbe! 30 m !!


----------



## 42er barsch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

hi.

ich habe etwas über 10km bis zum rhein ( hauptstrom ) und ca. 20 km bis zu nem altrheinarm den ich aber recht selten befische.


----------



## kilaforce (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

am Haus !


----------



## Eggi 1 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

17 Jahre lang bin ich regelmäßig 55 km bis zu meinem Angelgewässer
gefahren. Vor 3 Jahren bin ich umgezogen, so dass ich jetzt nur
noch 300 m bis zum Wasser habe.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

10 min. bis zur Ostsee , Grömitz . :vik:


----------



## Tommes63 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

350m bis zum Silokanal, 3km zum Verein/Steg.


----------



## Bert83 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca.20km bis Zum Stausee
40km Maare 
35km Grenzgewässer
1km bis zum Bach aber leider sehr geringer besatz


----------



## Petterson (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Gewässer gehen los ab ca. 200 m, wenn ich mal was anderes sehen will hab ich Auswahl bis in knapp 30 km Entfernung; zum Forellenwasser ca 15 km. Kann mich also wirklich ned beschweren! Mein Mitgefühl allen Kameraden, die nach dem Angeln schon wieder von der Heimfahrt gestresst zurückkommen....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Von meinem zuhause bis zum nächsten Gewässer/Fluss sind es 30 km (Rhein). Der nächste See ist in 35 km zu erreichen. 

Ich freu mich immer wenn wir eine Woche Urlaub in meinem Geburtsort machen. 
Dort kann ich vom Balkon aus auf den nächsten See blicken und zum Altrhein sind es auch gerade mal 500m. Als Kind/Jugendlicher war das extrem Klasse. Ich bin Quasi vor der Schule machmal noch ne Runde Spinnfischen gegangen. Heute geht das leider nicht mehr. Momentan bin ich ja in Elternzeit aber als ich noch gearbeitet habe, waren die nächsten Buhnen 200 m entfernt. Das war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

von 500 m bis 50 km ist alles drin, der Fluss liegt vor der Haustür, die Teiche etwas weiter weg...
und 2x im Jahr über 500 km, im Mai nach Rügen und im Dezember an die Oder...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zur Ostsee ca. 110KM (Kiel) oder 160KM bis Fehmarn.
zum Zanderzuppeln im HH Hafen zwischen 15 und 30KM.
Bin in keinem Verein, daher entweder Elbe oder Ostsee


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Nachdem am Anfang ja alles darauf hinzuweisen schien, dass die meisten sehr kurze Wege zum Wasser haben (da warens weit über 50% bei bis 5 km und nur 1 oder 2 bei mehr als 30 km), wandelt sich das nun langsam ein bisschen.

Eine Abnahme bei bis km, eine deutliche Zunahme bei über 30km und bei allem dazwischen kam auch einiges dazu.


----------



## Kirnauforelle (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Freitags ca. 850km nach Glowe und Sonntags wieder 850km zurück!
Mo - Fr ist Vorfreude und Windfinder beobachten angesagt.
Sieht für die nächsten Tage gut aus. Also gehts heute wieder auf die Piste:vik:


----------



## barschfreakchic (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

An mein fließendes Hausgewässer sind es ja nach abschnitt 1-7km. Zu meinem Haussee sind es etwa 8,5km  das meiste ist sehr gut mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen.


Sent from my 7 Trophy using Tapatalk


----------



## olli81 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Rhein unter 10km.
vereinsgewässer direkt am Rhein also auch unter 10km. 
Baggerloch 2km.
Hafen 20km


----------



## FranzJosef (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

30m bis zum Angeln. Mit Boot. :m
Weniger geht ja wohl kaum, ich schlaf' ja nun wirklich schon fast in meiner Jolle...


----------



## thor1988 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Kanns mir aussuchen ^^ 1 km nach osten laufen tadaa Weser
Nach süden Lauter kanäle und westen  und Norden die Nordsee alles sogar unter einem KM |stolz:|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Na kommt Jungs, die 300, die wir immer anpeilen, sind doch bald geknackt..

Also ran und abstimmen...


----------



## ffm6 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

0 Meter, Wassergrundstück am Zeuthener See  #a


----------



## schrauber78 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Meine Stammgewässer sind, je nach dem wo ich bin, zwischen 1,5 und 3km entfernt.
Wenn ich mal andere Gewässer (mit Boot) befischen will sind es auch mal 40km.
Das näheste Gewässer in dem ich angeln dürfte ist nur 500m entfernt...


----------



## thanatos (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

gut 100 Meter,war vor 40 Jahren ausschlaggebend beim Hauskauf,weiter als 500 Meter hätte ich nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## asta091 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Der Erste See ca 150 Meter,  und der Rest über die ganze Stadt verteilt mit Fluss Insgesammt 27 Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



asta091 schrieb:


> Der Erste See ca 150 Meter,  und der Rest über die ganze Stadt verteilt mit Fluss Insgesammt 27 Gewässer.


Venedig???


----------



## asta091 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Venedig???



Könnte man meinen...  Halle Saale


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Muss ich mir das vielleicht doch mal angucken da..


----------



## ulfisch (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hat hübsche Ecken das Nest und günstige Wohnungen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Luftlinie ziemlich genau 2750m, zu Fuß brauche ich ne gute halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde. Mit dem Bus jeh nach Verbindung und jeh nachdem wie/ob ich den Umstieg schaffe 15-45 minuten.

Zum Vereinsheim ises nen bisschen weiter, aber auch da brauche ich im ungünstigsten Fall nicht mehr als eine Stunde mit Bus/oder Bahn


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

515 km bis zu meinem Lieblingsbodden auf rügen. 
Natürlich fahren wir immer mit 2 oder 3 Mann hin sonst ist das nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## MyFishingTime (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ich hab das riesen Gück und wohn in Minden in der Fischerstadt, somit habe ich einen weg zum wasser von ca. 50-100m


----------



## phirania (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei mir sind es bis zum DEK 1km. Werse 1-2 km und zum Emmerbach auch 1 km


----------



## phirania (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



MyFishingTime schrieb:


> Ich hab das riesen Gück und wohn in Minden in der Fischerstadt, somit habe ich einen weg zum wasser von ca. 50-100m



Und bei Hochwasser direkt aus dem Wohnzimmerfenster..


----------



## MyFishingTime (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



phirania schrieb:


> Und bei Hochwasser direkt aus dem Wohnzimmerfenster..



kann man so sagen


----------



## AKreitner (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

10 km zum Vereinsgewässer und 25 km zum Strom


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Dann will ich auch mal,
so gut wie @ MyFishingTime habe ich es zwar nicht :q aber  : 6,5 km Vereinsgewässer ,30 km zum Rhein und Maas.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zwischen 17 und 28km bis zur Maas... 

Zum Lieblings-Sommersee für barsch und hecht sind es knapp 30km, und bei 7 von 10 sessions dort werde ich (meist auf dem Rückweg) vom Zoll oder der Polizei kontrolliert. 
Ist nämlich die Hauptverbindungsstrecke zwischen nijmwegen und dem Kreis kleve, und damit ein Schmugglerhighway... 
Ist lästig, aber die machen ja schließlich ihren Job und ich bin auch dankbar dafür! 

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikobellic1887 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Mit dem Wagen 2min zum einen See & in 1min zum anderen See, zufuß beides so 10 min


----------



## andree_h1978 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Da ich direkt am Kanal wohne habe ich es ca 10 meter zum Wasser |supergri


----------



## Chiforce (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei "Normalstand" ca. 30m bis die salzige Oase anfängt, bei Hochwasser  kann es passieren, daß man das Kleinboot braucht, um vom Haus zum  "Neuland" zu kommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Bulld0G (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Nur über den Parkplatz


----------



## Weserangler 88 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

etwa 15 minuten zu fuß


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zu meinem Hausgewässer sind es mit dem PKW 2,5 Km, Fahrzeit 5 Minuten.
Mit dem Rad, bzw zu Fuß sind es 2 Km, per pedes 20 Min Gehzeit (mit leichtem Tackle), mit dem Velo 10 Min Fahrzeit.


----------



## Peno (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Seh den Rhein vom Wohnzimmer-Fenster  :-D also ca. 5min mit allen Strassen,Ampeln und Zäunen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zwischen Wasser und mir gibt es 100m Flutwiesen. Von da ab kann ich etwa 20km Salmostrecke beangeln. :k


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Forellenbach       2,5 Km
Edersee                    100 Km
Hollands Diep              400 Km
Hamburg                   280 Km
Ergibt im Jahr über 10000 Km


----------



## StyriaNik (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zu den 2 Hausgewässern (kleinere Baggerseen) 5km, zum Salmonidengewässer 1km, also nette kurze Wege ...

Edit: Zum 3ten See in einem anderen Tal ca 30 min Fahrzeit


----------



## FranconianFishing (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zwischen 10 Minuten (Main-Donau-Kanal) bis 20 Minuten (entferntester Vereinsweiher).


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Hallo,

zwischen 300 Meter und 105 Kilometern; bei insgesamt 23 zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern. In unserer gewässerarmen Region ist diese Streuung bei den meisten Vereinen normal (leider).
Mittlere Entfernung etwa 50 Kilometer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Mit dem Fahrrad zum Bootsliegeplatz 2 Km, 
dann im Winter rheinabwärts 8 Km in den Untesee
und im Sommer (ab Mai/Juni oder mind. 17 Grad Wassertemp.) in den 
Konstanzer-Trichter 1 Km :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

zum nok, je nach stelle zwischen 40-60km.
zur treene 35km.
zum bistensee 70 und zum langsee 80km.

dazu noch ein paar kleine pfützen in unmittelbarer nähe, so zwischen 2-4km.


----------



## bootszander (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Von der wohnung zur werkstatt 10 min.
Boot anhängen zum rhein fahren ca. 50 min.
Boot slippen und zur angelstelle fahren ca. 30 min.
Köderfische fangen (?)
Zu den zander oder wallerstellen fahren (?)
Die ruhe genießen.


----------



## wusel345 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zu allen, dem Verein angehörenden, Gewässern zwischen 5 und 25 km.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum vereinssee sind es ca. 1,5km. 
an die geliebte ostsee mindestens 700km.


----------



## warenandi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Von 150m bis über ganz M/V


----------



## rippi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Klo: ca. 10m 
 Zum Aquarium: ca. 10m
 Zum Wasserkasten: ca. 20m (hängt aber auch von meinen Wohnort ab, manchmal muss ich für ne Flasche Wasser doch glatt in den Keller)
 Je nachdem wie schnell man geht alles in Sekundenschnelle erreichbar.

 Ansonsten ca. 1km zu See, bzw. Bach, Fluss je nach Wohnort. Und teilweise dann 10km zum Meer.


----------



## AllroundAngler N (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Leider so um die 6 Kilometer, immer Bergab hin und zurück wieder hoch, und als Schüler natürlich immer mit dem Fahrrad, da wird angeln zu nem richtigen Leistungssport


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ja man hat es nicht leicht in Buxtehude,#d habe gehört Hochalpines Gebiet wo man Mittwochs schon sieht wer Sonntag zu Besuch kommt.|rolleyes

schuldigung musste raus:vik:

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Bewu1982 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bis zum Vereinsweiher habe ich ca. 40km.
 An die Mosel sind es knapp 80km.


----------



## AllroundAngler N (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja man hat es nicht leicht in Buxtehude,#d habe gehört Hochalpines Gebiet wo man Mittwochs schon sieht wer Sonntag zu Besuch kommt.|rolleyes
> 
> schuldigung musste raus:vik:
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm


Naja, als Norddeutscher ist man halt eine 50 metersteigung nicht gewöhnt|supergri


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Um die Rute bzw. den Köder in die Nordsee zu werfen ca. 200 meter. 

Ansonsten 2 - 2,5 Stunden ( 55 km) mit der Fähre zum Festland. Vom Hafen dann knapp noch 2 km.


----------



## srim1337 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

1.5 km zum Kanal und 30 Minuten zum Boot.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## D3rFabi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei mir sinds ca. 500m zur Rummelsburger Bucht, zum Boot ungefähr 5 km - also alles mit dem Fahrrad gut zu erreichen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Je nach gewässer unterschiedlich.

kanal 1 kilometer und dann auch noch direkt 2-3 hot spots, diverse vereinsseen im umkreis von 25 kilometern, bin ganz zufrieden


----------



## Roach05 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Bei mir sind es je nach Gewässer 20 bis 30 min Autofahrt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mieze691 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

zu fuß 5 minuten


----------



## rippi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Naja, als Norddeutscher ist man halt eine 50 metersteigung nicht gewöhnt|supergri



Du bist jung und kannst es ja nicht wissen, deswegen dreh ich dir aus dieser Aussage auch keinen Strick, Aber: Buxtehude ist alles, aber nicht Norddeutschland.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



rippi schrieb:


> Du bist jung und kannst es ja nicht wissen, deswegen dreh ich dir aus dieser Aussage auch keinen Strick, Aber: Buxtehude ist alles, aber nicht Norddeutschland.



Hallo,

also, wenn der Großraum um Hamburg nicht Norddeutschland ist, wo liegt dann Norddeutschland?

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Mollebulle (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, wenn der Großraum um Hamburg nicht Norddeutschland ist, wo liegt dann Norddeutschland?
> 
> ...



Na,  zwischen Flensburg und Sylt .....


----------



## AllroundAngler N (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



rippi schrieb:


> Du bist jung und kannst es ja nicht wissen, deswegen dreh ich dir aus dieser Aussage auch keinen Strick, Aber: Buxtehude ist alles, aber nicht Norddeutschland.


Stimmt, in Süddeutschland gibt es uns ja nicht:vik:


----------



## rippi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, wenn der Großraum um Hamburg nicht Norddeutschland ist, wo liegt dann Norddeutschland?
> 
> ...



Nördlich der Trave: Norddeutschland 
 Südlich der Trave: Irgendwas anderes, Nordmitteldeutschland oder so.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



rippi schrieb:


> Nördlich der Trave: Norddeutschland
> Südlich der Trave: Irgendwas anderes, Nordmitteldeutschland oder so.



Hallo,

wo ist das definiert? Ich kenne nur die Bestimmung nach der  Sprachgrenze; hier die niederdeutsche Sprache nördlich der sogenannten Benrather-Linie. Diese geht schon ein Stückchen nördlich von Köln oder auch Kassel an und da werden Städte wie Münster, Hannover und Magdeburg nach Norddeutschland verortet.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo ist das definiert?


:m http://imgproxy.readmore.de/f6e03c0...hpbGQuanBnJTNGX19ibG9iJTNEcG9zdGVyJTI2diUzRDI


----------



## mr-echolot (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

5 Minuten mit dem Fahrad zum Rhein bei Wesel,250km mit dem

Boot nach Holland zum Raubfischangeln.|wavey:


----------



## plattfisch56 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

25min zum schönen Walchensee,  und 1 mal 1000km
 ( einfach)
  zum Trolling im Jahr nach Glowe.


----------



## andree_h1978 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Wohne Direkt am Kanal muß nur einmal über die Strasse also ca 15-20 Meter!#h


----------



## _Fisherman_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

So sieht es bei mir auch aus.
Einmal über die Straße und dann noch ein paar Meter durch nen Busch.
Schon stehe ich auf meinem Bootssteg


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

50m Havel und 25m zum nebenarm


----------



## Esox-Toby (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Ziemlich genau 100km...


----------



## NimrodAut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum selbst gepachteten see knapp 25 km hin. Andere Gewässer sind näher 
Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## norbertnorbi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

500 Meter zum Talsperre


----------



## harzsalm (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zur  Elbe 25 Min.zum Orts-See  7 Min. zum Laascher See 15 min.Immer nur mit dem Rad!!!!


----------



## jagstalfischer (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

ca. 3-400m dann bin ich an meinem element


----------



## Knut82 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Kanal 5-10 km je nach Stelle und zum Vereinssee so 20 km.

 Wenn ich hier teilweise wenige hundert Meter lese, werd ich schon neidisch...


----------



## Rxlxhx (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Glücklicherweise nur 2,5-3,0km zu den Teichen aus dem Gewässerfond. Zum Vereinssee sind es dann um die 30,0 km.


----------



## Snâsh (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Zum Main einmal über die Straße und durch den Durchgang ~ 50m
Zur Nidda einmal durch Alt-Nied ~ 300m 
Wirklich weit hab ichs nicht


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie weit habt ihrs zum Wasser?*

Wenn ich die Fähre von Hirtshals nehme, dann sind es ca 1750 KM, über Vogelfluglinie und Öresund ca. 1850 KM :m:q


----------

